# Foundation find



## Joshparshey (May 6, 2021)

Dont know what the contents are any guesses?


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (May 6, 2021)

Mexican jumping beans, alien spawn, some really big kidney stones that someone saved?
The possibilities are endless.


----------



## SMJB (Jun 19, 2021)

Taste one.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Aug 1, 2021)

Petrified olives? Capers? Whole allspice? (Looks like the horse peas my cousin used to line up on that ledge underneath the kitchen table)Squirrel neuterings? Kidney stones? Ok…. I’m with SMJB- it seems to be the only logical solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdam (Aug 1, 2021)

Nutmeg or unicorn poop


----------

